
Lego Upsets Fans by Taking Down Homebrew 3D Print Designs - ProZsolt
https://torrentfreak.com/lego-upsets-fans-by-taking-down-homebrew-3d-print-designs/
======
chimi
We have to _fight_ them! It would take all of a _week_ to create a website
devoted _entirely_ to libraries of "block toy compatible 3D objects you can
print at home."

I _have_ a 3d printer. I _can_ build this website, most of us here could
probably.

Any lawyers in the crowd? Who is _with_ me!?

Lego has _no_ authority to do this. Thingiverse et al is just acquiescing
because they have better things to do than lawyer up to Lego.

We need to _Barbara Streisand_ Lego onto the right side of history.

It's even _worse_ than patent trolling! Their patents have _expired!_

------
anfractuosity
I'm a bit confused how they can do that, as hasn't their patent for the bricks
etc. expired?

Were these designs the same as existing Lego ones?

And didn't Lego themselves copy Kiddicraft bricks.

~~~
csense
Anyone can threaten a lawsuit.

Even if the threat's not credible, my understanding is the threatener can
often force the victim to spend tens or hundreds of thousands in legal fees,
not to mention inconveniences like having to spend hundreds of hours talking
to lawyers, showing up and testifying in a faraway courtroom, etc.

------
mrlala
This is ludicrous. The only people that are going to be printing 3d legos are
the ones that already love lego and just want to do some custom things. I want
to get a 3d printer specifically to make some custom stuff for my kids, and
that will in turn just have us buying more normal legos.

